# Programación Didáctica



## NavyBlue

How can I translate _*Programación Didáctica*_ into English?

It consists of a programme including:
Objectives of the subject
Contents
Methodology
Assessment
Attention to diversity
Cross-curricular contents
Complementary and out-of-school activities
And an outline of all the Didactic Units of a single academic year.

I was thinking of _Classroom Programme_.

Many thanks for your kind help.


----------



## Benzene

Hi NavyBlue!

You can easily translate "*Programación Didáctica*" with "*Didactics Planning*".   

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## NavyBlue

Grazie tante.

I thought I'd never got an answer!!!

I need it for a very important exam.


----------



## cuatroojos

Hi,

I don't know if you still need this, but in the US they call it a syllabus (that's the course plan that includes everything you listed).

Regards


----------



## NavyBlue

Thanks a lot. 

That was my first choice but I wasn't sure it would refer to all the concepts I listed.

I think I'll change it!

On the other hand, I didn't like "classroom programme" very much. I was even thinking of "class programme".


----------



## cuatroojos

Hi, 

I did a quick search, and "class programme" doesn't seem to work, but "course programme" does.

Regards


----------



## NavyBlue

Thanks again. That was very kind of you.

You know, I need it for a very important exam for a post as a teacher. That's why I'm so choosy.


----------



## cuatroojos

You're very welcome. And tons of luck!!


----------



## stretch

Benzene said:


> Hi NavyBlue!
> 
> You can easily translate "*Programación Didáctica*" with "*Didactics Planning*".
> 
> Bye,
> 
> Benzene


 
Perhaps "easily" but not "accurately."


----------



## NavyBlue

I think I'll use _*syllabus*_ to be on the safe side.

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------

